#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-06
<koukou> iam having trouble installing audacity can anybody help
<koukou> hi do i have to install ubuntu software center
<xc_> hi, can I change how ubuntu mate runs cli applications such as gcc?
<xc_> they currently open in xterm and I want them to use mate terminal instead
<Astro7467> xc_: check the control centre
<Astro7467> there is a default apps control and one is for the terminal
<xc_> tried that, but when I run a launcher made from "Create Launcher" option in the context menu it still opens in xterm
<Astro7467> @ terminal ;
<Astro7467> sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<xc_> . /usr/bin/mate-terminal.wrapper is selected there
<xc_> still no luck
<Astro7467> either the file extension has been explicitly set to use xterm, so a left click.. Open with on the file in caja will let you change
<xc_> ok i'll try that
<Astro7467> alternatively edit the launcher properties to run "mate-terminal -e <origfile>"
<Astro7467> not at a machine to explore further
<xc_> thanks
<finexbeer> is the Pentium p6100 good for programing
<finexbeer> hi
<lothar_> hier ist ja was los ...
<finexbeer> hi
<finexbeer> can you help me
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<ubuntu-mate> Just trying the live CD
<_pepe> hey everyone, I'm having issues with last week's update, I get a freeze at login. One thing I notice is that linux-image-generic is a different version number (4.4.0-64.68) than linux-image-extra and linux-image-4.4.0-64 generic (4.4.0-64.85). Does this cause an issue or require a package to translate?
<edseville> hi mate-fans (supose you are) ... I just installed mate on rasberry pi3 and I need to resize the root (got 66MB on a 64GB sd !!!) ..
<edseville> this seems somehow criptic to me: Re-size file system
<edseville> Since Ubuntu MATE 16.04.2 the root parition is automatically resized, to fully utilise the all available space on the microSD card, on first boot.
<Akuli> well, first of all you can't resize a partition while you have booted from it
<edseville> well I thougt that also but read this also criptic entrance at : https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=138968 from  Wazburi » Fri Mar 11, 2016 10:38 pm
<edseville> seems interesting but if the information at http://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ is correct (I pastet it above) then that should be obsolete and I should not have any problems I have
<Akuli> to be honest i don't know
<Akuli> i don't have a raspberry pi
<edseville> never mind, maybe someone knows and tells me ...      ;-)
<edseville> thanks anyway
<Akuli> yes, it's good idea to be patient and wait
<Akuli> people often come up with a solution after 10 minutes or so :)
<edseville> I know ... using ubuntu since I threw windows awy since more than 10 years ...
<edseville> Akuli: do you know if there is a special chanel for the rasberry Mate ???
<Akuli> i don't think so
<Akuli> you'll probably find a raspberry pi channel though
<tim> sapper
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-07
<prophet> hi
<terry_> hi
<terry_> bro
<mate|42168> What defrent ver 16 and 17
<alkisg> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<alkisg> 16 is LTS, better use that one
<alkisg> 16.04
<mate|42168> I need for fast..
<alkisg> It's fast
<mate|42168> Min resource memory
<alkisg> OK
<mate|42168> 17 or 16 tls
<alkisg> 16 lts
<mate|42168> Oke thx
<alkisg> np
<finexbeer> hi
<finexbeer> is the pentium p6100 good for programming in ubuntu mate??
<alkisg> Again, yes
<alkisg> Stop asking :)
<joem86> Hi, I have a very strange issue that is inconsistent. I use the Colemak keyboard layout as my primary, and Qwerty as my secondary. When I minimize certain GTK apps (pluma, disks, intellij idea) it automatically changes my keyboard layout to the secondary one. Very frustrating. Have any of you run into this?
<joem86> I just noticed it doesn't happen when I click the "_" button on the toolbar, but if I hit the window name on the window list it'll happen.
<joem86> I'm starting to think it may be related to MATE panel
<alkisg> joem86: there's an option to use a different layout per window
<alkisg> Have you enabled that one?
<joem86> I can see if it affect the behavior. It's not a feature I would normally desire though. I'll give it a shot.
<alkisg> Right click on the language icon, if you have it, and select preferences
<alkisg> Then go to layouts tab and see if it's [v] checked
<joem86> Yep, I see it. It wasn't checked before. It is now.
<alkisg> Nooo
<joem86> I'll leave it un-checked
<alkisg> I was just saying if it was laready, uncheck it :
<alkisg> Are you using ibus or fcitx or something? Or just plain gnome kbd handling?
<joem86> Gotcha. Yeah it's been unchecked.
<alkisg> ps aux|grep ibus, ps aux|grep fcitx
<joem86> I'm not sure. It's likely whatever was enabled by default. How can I check?
<joem86> cool, one sec
<joem86> Neither of those commands returned any running processes (besides the grep process)
<alkisg> OK, then it's plain gnome
<alkisg> Output of setxkbmap -query?
<joem86> What's the protocol for command output here? pastebin?
<alkisg> Yeah, or setxkbmap -query | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> This puts it to termbin and gives the URL
<Menzador> joem86: Ubuntu pastebin or dpaste are probably the best
<joem86> hia, nice
<joem86> http://termbin.com/ylr8
<joem86> TIL
<Menzador> Why are we using evdev and not libinput?
<alkisg> I think it's just a matter of time, for more software to adopt it
<joem86> Good question. I installed Ubuntu MATE 14.04 and have been upgrading to each new version. Currently at 16.10
<alkisg> joem86: and if you press win+space, and run setxkbmap -query again, does it produce different output?
<alkisg> (i.e. if you do change the variant
<joem86> http://termbin.com/sqe2
<joem86> it does not seem to change the output
<alkisg> OK so it appears it's actually handled by xorg and not gnome
<joem86> It would seem that there are competing strategies for alternate keyboard layouts
<alkisg> Does setxkbmap -query change if you change the variant from the panel icon?
<alkisg> instead of win+space?
<joem86> It does not
<joem86> I can try with one of my TTYs as well
<alkisg> cat /etc/default/keyboard | nc termbin.com 9999
<joem86> http://termbin.com/klxf
<alkisg> OK, this one will be harder...
<joem86> FWIW the panel icon has no effect on other TTYs
<alkisg> You mean VTs? Like, Alt+Ctrl+F1?
<joem86> exactly
<alkisg> Those are not managed by xorg nor gnome
<alkisg> Ignore them
<joem86> Got it. I'm with you so far
<alkisg> OK, this one will be harder, don't run them before I finish,
<joem86> sure thing
<alkisg> sudo service lightdm stop
<alkisg> This will stop xorg and get you to a tty
<alkisg> Login from vt1, then run sudo xinit
<alkisg> This will get you a plain xterm
<alkisg> Move the mouse over it, and see if your variants work as you expect them,
<alkisg> then type exit, then sudo service lightdm start
<alkisg> This will show us if xorg manages the layouts properly, or if it needs to be reconfigured with sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<joem86> Cool, I'll give it a shot. One second, I'll switch to weechat in TTY2 just in case (I'm on hexchat now)
<alkisg> OK :)
<joem86_> It looks like only my main variant is there
<alkisg> joem86_: ok, before restarting lightdm,
<alkisg> exit from xterm, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, try to select whatever suits you,
<alkisg> run sudo xinit again, and see if you can make it work with plain xorg
<joem86_> sure thing. One thing I forgot to mention is that I may not have 2 keyboard layouts for the root user, only my regular user
<alkisg> If yes, then you can just let xorg manage your keyboard and tell all desktop environments not to touch your configuration
<alkisg>  /etc/default/keyboard affects all users
<joem86_> hmmm, that only gives me the option for 1 keyboard layout.
<alkisg> I have us,gr from there
<joem86_> I want coworkers to be able to assist at my workstation using the Qwerty layout, so being able to switch it easily would be nice
<joem86_> maybe I missed something in dpkg-reconfigure
<joem86_> I'll try again
<alkisg> I'm not sure if qwerty is a layout or a variant
<alkisg> It might not support multiple variants there
<joem86> Interesting. So I think I'm still at the point where I would like Gnome/MATE to manage the keyboard variants for me, but minimizing some things in the MATE panel will switch to variant 2.
<joem86> It behaves as if I click the language indicator
<alkisg> That was the extend of my knowledge on the subject, sorry :)
<joem86> No problemo, thanks for checking. At least gives me something to explore.
<joem86> This is interesting. I selected a different keyboard during dpkg-reconfigure (since I don't think I have an international keyboard), and the strange behaviors don't seem to happen anymore since restarting lightdm.
<finexbeer> hi
<CrimsonSunrise> I'm having an issue with Steam on Ubuntu MATE 16.04.2. Steam will install and update, but opening will not draw the window on the screen. The only way to close Steam is to kill the process.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-08
<mother> I have ubuntu mate 15 where do i locate my APT cache
<vlt> Hello. On ALL our Ubuntu 16.04 machines running perfecetly fine for weeks now, since today not a single user can run firefox. The error message is ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 29685.  Any idea what happened and how to fix it?
<alkisg> Maybe the firefox 52 upgrade?
<alkisg> Try to downgrade to .51, and if it fixes it, you'll know where to file a bug report... :)
<alkisg> Erm, is anyone else having applications in the menu, that open in xterm instead of gnome-terminal? I think there was a guy complaining about gcc a few days ago, and now it happens to me too...
<alkisg> x-terminal-emulator properly opens mate-terminal
<ouroumov> alkisg, I can confirm both htop and ipython are opening in xterm
<ouroumov> alkisg, instead of the normal mate-terminal
<alkisg> Thank you ouroumov, are you in 16.04.2?
<ouroumov> Yes
<alkisg> Thanks... flexiondotorg, any ideas? ^
<ouroumov> alkisg, I can't vouch for this being new behavior, I never open that stuff from the menu anyway.
<alkisg> Me neither, I think it may be old behavior
<Astro7467> I tested on my daily runner which has gone 16.04-16.04.1->16.04.2 and MATE Term opened.
<Astro7467> Tested on a fresh 16.04.2 machine I have and it opened in xterm
<Astro7467> (picked htop from menu)
<alkisg> Ouch, mine has also gone from 16.04 => .1 => .2, and it opens in xterm, strange...
<Astro7467> Just found that if you enable 'Advanced Menus' in MATE Tweak prob goes away (changed on the fresh install) - so this is why my upgraded machine did it correctly
<alkisg> Ah, a good clue :)
<Astro7467> For completeness I confirm this is a viable clue - turned advance menu off on my daily runner and xterm came up - turn on and MATE term returns
<vlt> alkisg: Yes, it was an automatic upgrade of firefoc from 51* to 52* last night.
<vlt> alkisg: Any idea how to revert that?
<vlt> Where can I find a working 51* deb file for Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit?
<alkisg> vlt: you need to find the previous firefox packages, either in your cache in /var/cache/apt/archives, or in your local mirror
<vlt> alkisg: /var/cache/apt/archives is empty for strange reasons and I don’t use a local mirror.
<alkisg> E.g. my mirror is http://ftp.ntua.gr/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<alkisg> local I mean the .fi ubuntu server
<alkisg> Anyway, use the greek one if you want
<alkisg> Just take care to install _all_ of the correct .deb files with a single dpkg -i * command
<alkisg> So as to avoid broken dependencies
<vlt> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.10.2_amd64.deb
<vlt> looks ok
<vlt> Installed 51.0.1...deb. Works for now.
<alkisg> vlt: don't leave it at that, continue to search for what causes it so that you notify firefox developers to fix the regression before it's "too old bug to be considered a regression"
 * alkisg has firefox 52 without crashes
<vlt> alkisg: Yes, I’ll file a bug report.
<doge-doge> hey guys, is anyone having VPN connectivity issues after the latest round of NM updates yesterday?
<eso4a_> ola
<eso4a> ola k ase
<eso4a_> hioeputa
<eso4a> adolfa
<eso4a_> barrona de mierda malparida cabrona
<eso4a_> chulo
<eso4a> q pasa cahvaless
<eso4a__> q locura es esta
<eso4a__> 8========D
<eso4a> miguela parguela
<eso4a__> XD
<eso4a__> XDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<eso4a_> 8===========================================================D
<eso4a> chupala barrona
<eso4a> adolfa panchita de tetas
<eso4a> eeeesos xulosss
<eso4a__> HDCIFWE FEIF EWEFJHNWEF C
<eso4a__> JMEF JHC WE JHBCF E
<eso4a__>  D
<eso4a__>  DF E
<eso4a__> E
<eso4a__>  WEFEFV
<eso4a__> ERG
<eso4a__>  VVBREB F G ERW ER EERR ERERGR ER RERGR DFVE ERG
<eso4a__>  ERRGV EF
<eso4a> calmatwe pepoya
<eso4a__> 8=====================================================================D
<eso4a__> MI RABO
<eso4a> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<eso4a_> rseredtryjtujtgikupñefviioerugvu5tgyfierywfcuydtycwdyhnctytc7uk236f84ufjerywcghxdhnxcfwsghxfhnsfxbnedwcferhcvhehxctfsthaxrfctgwrcyhfgwehrcujyerycver4yjmtwcvetyrmctduwjmtqmtuxeweyikwyyc74t6c6735r4tcuj3rt67ucft34cthyerhctferhctgedghhxcgfeddffgfrfthrrwsgrwghswetdyetdydetdmiguela parguela dcgefycjerjmgvytuygftvujcyefgrtbiutgfvierykcvyveuswygxtyhdrxy alberta chupala jhegdchgrfcjhgrdmgrcfurgytfvikurv9o754ot897fvb8ik574tvj5ygv54t7uk4
<torera> hola
<torera> e
<torera> e
<torera> e
<torera> e
<eso4a> ADOLFA LA XUPA
<torera> e
<torera> e
<eso4a_> eeee
<torera> e
<eso4a_> chulos
<torera> e
<torera> e
<torera> xD
<torera> adolfo en el numero 8
<torera> colino feo
<torera> adolfo guarro
<torera> adlfo duxate
<torera> adolfo guapo
<eso4a_> alex cabesa
<torera> ?
<torera> wtf
<torera> k
<torera> kkk
<torera> kk
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<eso4a_> warras
<torera> k
<torera> k
<eso4a_> cochinas
<torera> k
<eso4a__> EEEE
<torera> k
<torera> k
<eso4a> que pasa xuloss
<eso4a_> me pica todo
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<eso4a_> alberto cabesa alcornoque
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<eso4a> jejjejejeeejejejeejejeeje
<torera> k
<eso4a> barra
<torera> k
<eso4a> gan
<torera> k
<eso4a_> mate coño
<torera> k
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> eeee
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<torera> k
<eso4a_> jifrbgr
<eso4a_> dsbveuasf
<torera> cochina la venenos
<eso4a_> erkngrth
<torera> te arrasco?
<torera> pepo
<torera> guarra
<eso4a_> tu viuda
<vlt> Hi. Any idea how to make the screensaver work when running MATE desktop in an xrdp/xvnc session?
<mate|40534> Hello
<Zephyr8965> Hey, can anyone give me some advice?  I just installed Ubuntu-Mate for dual-booting on a windows 8.1 laptop.  I don't get a boot loader on startup, it just goes straight to windows 8.1.  However, I can do an advanced restart and "Ubuntu" shows up in the "devices" along with options such as making recovery disks.  Selecting that got me into linux.
<Zephyr8965> Anybody know how I can get the boot loader to come up and get me into linux?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-09
<sovereignentity> my wired connection is not working under IPv4 DNS servers is blank
<swift110> hey all
<vcb> a
<mate|59379> hi, can i ask question about how to make login screen in maximum resolution? sorry for being rush. thanks
<mate|59379> I use Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS, update to the latest
<carlos> hla
<carlos> hola
<carlos> instale bluej pero no me funciona no arranca y no se que pueda ser
<Sato> Someone of Avignu here ? :)
<alkisg> Nah, we don't even know what that is
<Sato> don't worry alksig this is a non-profit organization with an active member of this chan but i dont want to say her real name ;)
<ouroumov> Hello Sato
<erik__> Hello, is there a way to prompt for user password when the screen is automatically blocked (screensaver) after X minutes?
<ouroumov> Sato, I'm from Avignu but being Male I'm slightly confused by your query xD
<ouroumov> Hello erik__
<ouroumov> erik__, you mean it's not the default behavior in xscreensaver?
<Sato> ouroumov its thomas ;)
<ouroumov> Sato > I'd guessed x) You coming tonight?
<Sato> Yes and u ?
<ouroumov> Yeah. I didn't succeed in bringing the dinosaur back to life though
<Sato> ^^
<erik__> Emm, yes
<ouroumov> Sato, if you've got a spare 2.5" drive I can get it off your hands
<ouroumov> erik__, did you try this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/491516/how-do-i-configure-xscreensaver-to-use-the-gnome-lockscreen-on-ubuntu-14-04
<erik__> I'll check it, thanks
<Sato> Wich size ?
<Sato> GB
<ouroumov> > 40
<ouroumov> Wait Sato I think I have one of those lying around some place.
<ouroumov> iirc the last laptop that died on me it was because of the motherboard, not the disk
<Sato> ah ok :)
<Sato> Je m'en vais ouroumov, a+
<Sato> a toute
<ubuntu-mate> i use ubuntu mate 16.1 - how can I scan my new hardware? i have a linksys wifi card
<ubuntu-mate> anyone there
<alkisg> What's the output of lsusb?
<ubuntu-mate> can you tell me how to obtain the lsusb
<ubuntu-mate> linksys AE1200
<ubuntu-mate> i have watched a youtube video that ssays that under ubuntu a place is there on the menu and you click it and it scans the additional hardware i just plugued in
<leftist> afternoon. will there be an upgrade from the beta or will i have to rebuild?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-10
<Kevin[m]2> I have an external hdd connected to my Homeserver and shared it over nfs with multiple clients. After a certain time of inactivity the hdd goes into standby (spins down). Now if I open caja on any of the clients the hdd turns on again and I have to wait until it is done before caja is responsive again although I am not accessing any folder on my hdd.
<Kevin[m]2> Does anybody know how I can prevent caja from waking up my hdd?
<ouroumov_> Hi Kevin[m]2
<ouroumov_> Kevin[m]2, I don't know, but this could be an interesting conversation to have on our forums
<Kevin[m]2> Thanks, I may try it there if nobody knows about that here.
<christ_> hi every one all of you . beginner on ubuntu mate on raspberry pi 3 . ubuntu mate still litlle slow .how can i make it faster ? thanks all .
<alkisg> christ_: buy a real computer, for example an i3 is 50 times faster than rpi3 :)
<alkisg> rpi3 is like a mobile phone, it can't run as fast as desktop systems...
<alkisg> It's good for programming or for text mode applications or meteo stations though
<christ_> well it is just for internet purpose check email ... enought for me , but i m looking to make faster and be comfortable .
<Astro7467> christ_:
<Astro7467> Are you using the latest Rpi3 image of 16.04.2? Some improvements there
<christ_> yep
<Astro7467> other gains can be had by boot to or from a USB (there are firmware updates to support this - have done with Raspbian but yet to test with UM)
<Astro7467> Boot to USB mean using the SD for th eboot partion then handing over to USB stick - doesn't require firmware updates
<christ_> i like very much ubuntu mate .look good
<christ_> i just install yesterday on rpi3. i m ubuntu user still many years...
<christ_> i love ubuntu . i was using compiz on other comp but under rpi3 i m scared it will be too much ressource system taking
<christ_> can t open a video on facebook . ressource system too much not enought . i got 1GO of ram on rpi3 .not enought ? i think it is maybe ubuntu too fat too
<alkisg> rpi doesn't have enough CPU to play youtube videos
<alkisg> It does have enough GPU (graphics power), but firefox doesn't use GPU
<ouroumov> alkisg, uh
<ouroumov> alkisg, I've been watching Youtube on firefox with no issue on a rpi 3 with UM16.04.2
<alkisg> ouroumov: click full screen
<alkisg> Do you have more than 5-10 fps there?
 * alkisg doubts it
<ouroumov> I had enough fps to watch SpaceX CRS-10 mission without lag.
<alkisg> Full screen?
<ouroumov> Yes. Now granted, the resolution of said screen was SD but still...
<alkisg> I think rpi3 cpu can decode up to something like 640x480 at 10 fps, no more than that
<alkisg> The GPU can decode 1920x1080 @ 60 fps, but it's not used by linux
<alkisg> (well, without special players like omxplayer)
<vlt> There's a video player in something like /opt/vc/src/hello_pi/ that plays full HD jst fine.
<vlt> On raspbian, that is.
<alkisg> omxplayer, yes, special players that know how to use the rpi GPU
<alkisg> It's there in mate too
<alkisg> The problem is that it's not integrated with the rest of the graphics stack (it plays only in overlay mode), and that it doesn't come as a library that other software like firefox could use
<alkisg> So you can't use it to e.g. watch youtube videos on firefox. You can use it to watch youtube videos in kodi, but kodi also doesn't integrate well with X11 so it doesn't play in mate etc etc
<alkisg> A mess. Ubuntu isn't yet ready for GPU acceleration like Android is.
<ali1234> that's not really true
<ali1234> hardware video decoding is available as a library with gstreamer
<alkisg> Does it support rpi?
<alkisg> It's also there with va-api, not only gstreamer
<alkisg> The usual mess of independed implementation that no software can really use :)
<alkisg> Firefox dumped gstreamer ages ago
<ali1234> yeah, that's why it doesn't have accelerated video on rpi
<alkisg> But gstreamer doesn't support rpi, does it?
<ali1234> yes, of course it does
<ali1234> it supports damn near everything
<alkisg> Link?
<alkisg> I don't know of any software that can use the rpi GPU to play in an x11 window
<alkisg> Not gstreamer, nothing
<alkisg> They can only do overlays
<ali1234> of course, that's how the video hardware in rpi works
<alkisg> So how would firefox use gstreamer if it cannot draw in an X11 window?
<alkisg> Nice library then :)
<ali1234> it would figure out where the window is and then create an overlay in that position
<ali1234> just like how all hardware video players do it, in fact
<alkisg> And how would it hide the windows above it?
<ali1234> the overlay would be clipped
<vlt> That works?
<vlt> Sounds great.
<ali1234> what works?
<alkisg> So, you're claiming that if I run a gstreamer command that plays a video in rpi, i'll have clipping and everything?
<ali1234> no
<alkisg> (vlc can't do that either)
<alkisg> What's missing then?
<ali1234> a proper X11 driver actually :)
<alkisg> Because with va-api I can surely do it, both with gstreamer and vlc
<ali1234> the thing anholt is working on
<alkisg> Ah :D
<ali1234> well, it will be DRM
<ali1234> so not X specific... more useful for wayland
<ali1234> but the reason that the overlays can't get clipped to X11 windows is because of the shitty software X11 driver they use... not a problem with the concept of overlays, which have been used for video for like 30 years
<alkisg> I've also heard that they're working on gl support. If those 2 things land, it'll be great.
<ali1234> yeah that's all part of the same thing
<ali1234> if you've ever tried to take a screen shot of a video player and got a pink window instead: overlays
<alkisg> I still won't be able to use rpi because it needs e.g. 2 minutes to open a gmail tab, but I'll be able to use it as a media center at least :)
<alkisg> Yes, it was blue back in windows 95 days
<ali1234> if you ever moved the player window and the video lagged behind: overlays
<alkisg> I do know about vga programming; made a diploma in it like 25 years ago :D
<ali1234> the rpi is slow for sure
<ali1234> it is not a desktop computer
<ali1234> it makes a good embedded video player / control panel though
<ali1234> the GPU is far more powerful than the CPU attached to it
<alkisg> ali1234: at some point, flexiondotorg was trying to upload a patched kodi version in a ppa, but I cannot find it any longer; do you know if there's any way to run kodi inside x11/mate?
<ali1234> not inside x11
<ali1234> on the pi, when you run kodi, the entire UI is drawn in an overlay
<alkisg> So for now, it's best to use something like libreelec, right?
<ali1234> i would use one of the kodi specific distros, yes
<alkisg> ty :)
<ali1234> or just raspbian
<alkisg> Raspbian? How does that handle kodi?
<ali1234> dunno, but stuff generally works on raspbian because everyone uses it
<ali1234> kodi can run at the same time as X but it has a funny bug
<ali1234> they implement the screen saver / dimmer by making the UI transparent
<alkisg> Ah, also I was wrong to specify "inside x11/mate", because running the whole ui in an overlay "above" x11 would be fine as well
<ali1234> normally that lets through the black nothingness
<ali1234> but if X is running, you see your X desktop instead
<alkisg> Haha, funny :D
<ali1234> i actually have kodi installed on my desktop and my android tablet but never tried it on pi
 * alkisg searches for the patched vlc that can run atop x11...
<alkisg> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-xenial-raspberry-pi/ => Added OpemMAX IL hardware accelerated video playback to VLC. To enable hardware accelerated video playback go to Tools -> Preferences -> Video and select OpenMax IL.
<alkisg> Eh cool, it's already there, I can use that
<alkisg> ali1234: do you have a rough idea about when to expect a proper X11 driver? Like, 6 months, or a couple of years?
<ali1234> i would say more like a couple of years
<alkisg> ty :)
<ali1234> its one of those things that always looks like it will be done in a couple of months ut never actually is
<ali1234> like wayland, unity 8, app sandboxing etc
<alkisg> Haha, good examples
<alkisg> I really wonder how google managed to ship android in only a few years, with many such things already implemented
<alkisg> How many programmers were they able to hire and coordinate...
<ali1234> the answer to that is they hired everyone who worked on beos
<ali1234> (nearly)
<alkisg> Aaaaah didn't know that
<ali1234> and early android is full of beos stuff
<alkisg> That makes a lot of sense
<ali1234> also android was developed by a startup which google bought
<ali1234> i dont remember if the beos people worked for that startup, or if google brought them in
<Guest49356> hi.i have some issue with laptop fan and heating. after all tweaking in here (http://askubuntu.com/questions/828967/limit-total-cpu-usage-using-tlp) no result!
<Guest49356> just with limiting cpu usage in tlp to 30% its gets better result.
<Guest49356> any idea?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> I'm battling here to make the partition tables on GPT to work. If anybody has a useful link it would be most appreciated
<ouroumov> hello ubuntu-mate
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, can you please describe what issue you're experiencing?
<ubuntu-mate> Hello ouroumov I am trying to change the partition table from MBR to GPT in order to run boot-repair and be able to boot normally
<ouroumov> Is this a dual boot setup?
<ubuntu-mate> it probably was, it's my pc at work. Now is only linux
<ouroumov> I think you should just redo the install process in that case. Unless you have specific partitioning requirement just use the "erase disk and install" option
<ubuntu-mate> Do you think that formating the /dev/sda fully making a fresh install would help ?
<ouroumov> Yes, you did use manual partitioning right?
<ubuntu-mate> I haven't yet. I just used the computer with the system there was when I started my contract. ubuntu 14.04. Are there any particular things to select in the manual partitionning ?
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: do you have data inside the disk that you need to keep?
<ubuntu-mate> nope.
<ubuntu-mate> There are 2 other hard drives, one which has another boot sector, but it seems not to be detected by the BIOS nor EFI when booting
<alkisg> Then you can run gparted and select "create new partition table", "msdos format"
<ubuntu-mate> the installer will automatically create the booting sector for BIOS or EFI ?
<alkisg> Are you booted in bios or in legacy mode?
<alkisg> ls /sys/firmware/efi
<alkisg> *or in uefi, sorry
<ubuntu-mate> Lastly, At which point will I be able to chose between GPT or MBR  ? -- I boot on BIOS now, the ubuntu forum sais that EFI is better
<alkisg> Leave if to bios, because not many people or tools know how to fix uefi problems now :)
<alkisg> If you booted in uefi, you should use gpt
<alkisg> If you booted in bios, then mbr
<alkisg> You can choose it from the gparted menu I said
<ubuntu-mate> I will then. in /sys/firmware/efi there is some stuff there
<alkisg> Then you booted in uefi mode
<alkisg> So, use gparted to format it to gpt
<ubuntu-mate> Alright. I had a problem with MBR, it didn't allowed me to chmod the files. That was the root of all this. Will I be able to chmod ?
<alkisg> MBR and GPT are not related to chmod at all
<alkisg> You are wrong to assume taht
<alkisg> *that
<ubuntu-mate> Oh, well. Trying is how we learn. That was the answer I found on an ubuntu forum.
<ubuntu-mate> That's how we learn stuff ^_^ -- It seems that the GPT table is corrupt
<alkisg> But you also need to follow some instructions
<alkisg> E.g. I said "create new partition table", how can it be corrupt now? :D
<alkisg> Trust gparted and parted. Don't trust other software. :D
<ubuntu-mate> Alright alkisg. I'm on it now
<alkisg> Also, it's nice to have a nickname of your own in irc, so that you can continue chatting with others some other day, and they remember your setup etc
<alkisg> So, type /nick yourname
<ubuntu-mate> right !! I hadn't noticed, i'm lhtd
<lhtd> I have a question, how does the system decides weather devices are a,b,c, in /dev/sdx ?
<alkisg> It's not deterministic, that's why UUIDs were implemented
<lhtd> Alright. I think I'll need to clean all HDs of this computer and start a real fresh install.
<lhtd> It's annoying that the IT just drop all aid when on any unix/linux system. They don't even format them
<lhtd> 2 of the 3 HD have been formated, but gparted still says: The backup GPT table is corrupt
<alkisg> When you say formatted, do you mean "device => create new partition table" from gparted?
<alkisg> First you create a new partition table, then you format the partitions
<alkisg> So you can't say "i formatted a partition table", it's wrong
<lhtd> Yes, I did that for /dev/sda and for /dev/sdc. one at a time
<alkisg> What's the output of: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<lhtd> Error: The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will be used.
<lhtd> http://termbin.com/umr7
<lhtd> and that's it
<alkisg> I can't believe that you create a new partition table from gparted and it still says it's corrupted after doing that
<alkisg> Anyway, ok, try this: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<lhtd> I had never had this much trouble with partition tables. I feel too noob
<alkisg> This completely clears the partition table; then re-created it with gparted and see if the error goes away
<lhtd> I did the dd command, and then re-created it with gparted, then quited gparted. When I open again gparted the same error will still pop
<alkisg> ok, now try with sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<alkisg> And use its menus to clear the backup gpt too
<lhtd> I tried to install ubuntu-mate, it prevented me that it would be installed in UEFI. Maybe i need to boot and start on BIOS
<lhtd> Ok, on it alkisg
<lhtd> Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format in memory
<alkisg> Select to clear them all
<lhtd> done
<lhtd> GPT and MBR have been cleared
<lhtd> I'm dying.. I opened gparted again and it tells me that the GPT table is still corrupt...
<lhtd> I'm gonna reboot. I'll be back shortly
<lhtd> back
<ouroumov> wb
<lhtd> thnx
<gelvezz23> hola
<gelvezz23> a todos
<gelvezz23> alguien sabe como quitar Escritura de una usb
<ouroumov> !es | gelvezz23
<ubottu> gelvezz23: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gelvezz23> thank you
<lhtd> well, I rebooted on BIOS. Gparted still sais that the backup GPT table is corrupt. I'm creating a new primary partition in ext4
<ouroumov> lhtd, may I ask why you don't just boot the USB into install mode and proceed?
<ouroumov> lhtd, with "Erase disk and install" as your choice of partitioning, I don't think you'll have any problems.
<lhtd> Very smart ouroumov I will, I'm trying to understand this a little bit, I've never been confronted to this. And I needed to boot on BIOS, some minutes ago i was on UEFI, so the boot was warning me about some incompatibilities while preparing the installaiton
<lhtd> ouroumov, I'll finish the formatting the other HD, and i'll go for the install.
<lhtd> I feel old. Some years ago we would make Install parties with my friends
<ouroumov> That's still a thing
<lhtd> with beers and pizza ?
<lhtd> Maybe it's just my friends who don't do it anymore
<ouroumov> Of course.
<lhtd> That's fun !
<pvl1> hey all, outside of this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/move-to-copy-to-in-caja/330/6 is there a way to add a destination to the caja copy-to right click menu list
<vlt> alkisg: Hi!
<vlt> I did some testing on a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 machine.
<alkisg> vlt: and?
<vlt> The Alt+Tab problem happens with marco. After switching within the same Xvnc session to openbox, for example, Alt+Tab works just fine.
<alkisg> I'm using marco and I don't have the alt+tab problem
<alkisg> Did you try another vnc like I proposed?
<vlt> hmmm
<alkisg> For example, now I'm remotely connected with x11vnc/xvnc4viewer
<alkisg> I can alt+tab just fine
<alkisg> And i'm running marco
<vlt> I tested several vncviewers. All the same.
<vlt> Can you help me change something on the server side?
<alkisg> How?
<vlt> What other than xvncserver should I run to test that?
<vlt> -x
<alkisg> I did write you exact commands before :)
<alkisg> pc1: xvnc4viewer -listen
<alkisg> pc2: x11vnc -connect pc1
<vlt> alkisg: I know, sorry.
<alkisg> f8 for full screen, then alt+tab
<vlt> I didn't unserstand them fully.
<alkisg> It's that easy
<vlt> I'll do exactly that now.
<alkisg> You need xvnc4viewer in pc1, and x11vnc in pc2
<alkisg> pc1 is the "server"
<vlt> The listening viewer is listening but the x11vnc command fails.
<vlt> *** x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue.
<alkisg> Are you running it from within X?
<alkisg> Don't run it from ssh or vt1...
<vlt> alkisg: No, there's no X.
<alkisg> OK, test on a machin with X
<vlt> It's "just" a headless server,.
<alkisg> Test it on another pc then
<alkisg> You want to test a software bug now, not solve your specific setup issue
<alkisg> You'll verify that it's a problem with xvnc+marco, and not with just marco, so maybe a xvnc problem
<alkisg> So that you'll know where to report the bug
<alkisg> You can even do that between ltsp clients, take the screen of fatclient2 while working on fatclient1
<vlt> Yeah, I am trying to find a real machine here ;)
 * vlt installs ltsp-server on the 16.04 testing machine, builds an image and then points one of the clients to boot from that.
<vlt> brb
<lhtd> The menu to prepare the install for mate from a USBkey is quite slow :-S The install is not yet started
<Akuli> lhtd, are you making the usb stick or have you booted from it already?
<lhtd> i'm on the live-boot
<Akuli> how much ram does your computer have?
<lhtd> 64Gb
<Akuli> that's 32 times more than i have, so shouldn't be a problem
<pvl1> god the klondike bars id give for that much ram
<Akuli> maybe ubuntu doesn't like your graphics card?
<alkisg> Maybe he means the usb stick size :)
<pvl1> ooh
<Akuli> lol
<Akuli> makes sense
<pvl1> blah ive tried swap on a USB
<pvl1> usb3 isnt tooo bad
<lhtd> that's also 32x more than I have at home
<lhtd> It´s probably that. It took it 10min to go from the ¨Do you want to install updates && third party software¨ to the next one
<Akuli> that's not nice
<Akuli> is it possible to check for better drivers before installing? i don't remember
<lhtd> it´s friday, if I had known i´d called to vet delivered some pizzas to pass the time
<lhtd> r/vet/get/
<ouroumov_> I've seen that step take a while as well
<ouroumov_> Not sure what's causing it.
<lhtd> maybe it´s the closure of remote connection :-P
<lhtd> well, it forced me to restart after the install, but Here it is all rolling
<Akuli> is it still slow?
<lhtd> so fat it seems quite reactive
<lhtd> even typing is quite quick
<lhtd> is there a package manager included or is it all apt-get ?
<Akuli> well, apt-get is a package manager :) i believe the GUI thing is called software boutique nowadays
<lhtd> That is so français
<Akuli> yeah i would probably guess it's a mint thing if i didn't know that
<lhtd> I used to have mint at home. i really liked XFCE, I discovered mate on my previous position
<vlt> alkisg: back
<vlt> Test setup: thin client running Ubuntu 16.04, plain marco and xterms.
<vlt> x11vnc
<vlt> Alt+Tab works there like you already observed.
<vlt> So, x11vnc+marco OK, x11vnc+openbox OK, vnc4server+openbox OK, vnc4server+marco FAIL
<lhtd> darn... I just noticed I just lost my .bashrc and other config files....
 * lhtd 's brain is already gone on a week-end
<lhtd> I will have to re-install a big bunch of software to do bioinformatics. Do you have an advise to try and install all those things in a single directory, available for all users ?
<Akuli> is it all from apt-get?
<Akuli> if you have a list of packages to install it's pretty easy to install things that way
<lhtd> nope, I'll make a install.sh with all the apt-get stuff, but I need some softwares which either I need to compile myself, either to make them executables.
<lhtd> I just want to keep a healthy system
<Akuli> usually i install dependencies with apt-get build-dep when i compile things
<vlt> Can someone confirm Alt+Tab not working for marco in a vnc4server session on Ubuntu 16.04?
<lhtd> (if i get some free time i'll try to get involved in making ppa repositories for some bioinformatics software)
<lhtd> O_O !!! after the re-install all the chmod that I had done do were effective.
<Akuli> lhtd, yeah, the usb session is all temporary
<Akuli> all in your 64gb ram :)
<lhtd> It's my lab's computer, but it's fun. there are 24 proc
<lhtd> I've never worked on a such powerful local machine !
<lhtd> Akuli, i'll take a deeper look ti apt-get build-dep, thanks !
<enrique> Well, guys, it's getting late. Thank you very much for the help. I'll probably be here on monday. Enjoy the Week end :-)
<calamari> hi. something broke recently where my system no longer sets correct primary monitor. Settings claims it's right, but it's not. So, I have to set the primary to the other monitor, then set it back to the correct monitor. Is there a bug opened for this?
<juupeli> evening
<jeremy> gday
<sparker_> running mate in a windows environment is about the best thing ever...
<Eightynine> Hi. Can I install Ubuntu MATE on PC with Skylake processor?
<alkisg> Yes
<Eightynine> And it will boot with UEFI without any problems?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-11
<Everybodydothefl> Hey folks, I need a bit of help. I'm trying to install Ubuntu MATE 16.04 PPC onto a powerbook G4 from a USB, but as soon as I get it to boot from the USB, I am able to see the desktop for only a second or 2, then the display goes black
<Everybodydothefl> any ideas?
<Everybodydothefl> Is anyone even here?
<Everybodydothefl> 83 users in this room, 82 of which are dead silent.... New question, why even bothering to join an IRC chat if none of you actually chat?
<pollo_> hello
<christ_> hi everyone
<christ_> my faty ubuntu mate still slow on my rpi3
<christ_> no video on line in confort way
<erle-> is Ubuntu Mate going to use Wayland or Mir?
<sayres561> I am using of ubuntu 16.04 lts .after updating when i enter my user password on login page by my user ,ubuntu is frizzed. but i can login by guest user!!! I can not login by my user!!can someone help my?
<ubuntu> hello
<DickShivers> why does my PI lock up after awhile running MATE?
<asus> OK
<asus> I try this out for the first time Anybody there ?
<vlt> Yes.
<mate|48412> hello all!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-12
<christ_> hi everyone in moorning time
<christ_> ubuntu mate on rpi3 . i know well ubuntu like user . can use in the same way ubuntu like i use before . just ther kernel is specific with the proc arm7 . all package will work?
<christ_> i need to cure ubuntu mate on rpi3 . too much ressource system . what can i do ?
<clays> haii
<clays> my name is clasys
<clays> HAI sneha123
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<clays> please speak indonesia
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<clays> what ?
<bandon> any idea why i get n sound on a clean install?
<alkisg> Is that with 16.04?
<bandon> yes, on a rasberry pi
<alkisg> Ah, ok then. I've heard that pi has issues with sound over hdmi, but I had to throw away my PIs anyway because they're too slow
<bandon> not even speakers are working :(
<bandon> ok, thx anyways
<alkisg> well, wait a couple of hours, maybe someone else can help
<alkisg> (or try mondays too)
<bandon> ok, thx
<student01> hey könnt ihr mich hören????
<student01> habt ihr alle lubuntu oder was??????
<student01> mein name ist hayrettin ;)
<student01> ben milletimi
<student01> bin ich hier alleine oder was?
<student01> sieht so aus
<student01> hoo
<student01> meike lewel
<student01> lass mo chatte ;)
<SuperEngineer> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<w_> hi there! i'm new in ubuntu, coming from mac os, and i wonder if there is sommething simmilar to spotlight
<SuperEngineer> ... & spotlight is what?  [might help to get a reply if peeps had that info as well]
<Burazen> @w_ to answer your question Synapse is something like spotlight on MacOs
<lourosal> hello... seems like everyones with their "mate..." I guess...
<lourosal> okay... be back some other time...bye..
<Burazen> I didn't understand a thing you just said.
<plaindave> I love MATE, but I had to install it twice because it started failing to boot up. Anyone else had this problem?
<Burazen> What kind of error message did you get?
<plaindave> sorry. There was no error message. It just froze.
<putko> Help kindly requested...  I have a machine with an older version of Ubuntu Mate,  and I  want to wipe it completely and install Ubuntu Mate 16.04.  The machine has  a 500GB hard drive and a 24GB SSD.  After my efforts thus far, I managed to put Ubuntu Mate 16.04 on the 24GB SSD, and the old version still exists on the machine and I have to choose which OS to load upon startup.  (My mistake must have been when I was asked to
<putko> select a drive.)  Now when I turn on the machine with the USB installer I don’t see the option to boot from the USB to try things again.  My questions are 1) How can I take another stab at this  and  2) How should I format things to use the 2 drives in the way they are designed to be used (boot from SSD, and 500GB just use for storage… is this the “normal” intended design for a machine with 2 hard drives like t
<putko> his?).  Last but not least, sorry I’m an idiot :/
<plaindave> Are both versions installed on the SSD?
<putko> I don't know :(.  I can tell you that the old version shows I have 350GB of free space when I'm in a directory window.  And the new version shows I have 10GB of free space.
<putko> I didn't install the older version myself... it was given to me already set up.
<plaindave> okay. the old version is most likely on the 500GB. Wow, i don't know. The new one says 10GB free. that's a stumper. Hopefully, you'll get someone smarter than me. And you're not an idiot. :)
<putko> Well, I selected the SSD when I was promoted to "select a drive" during the install.  I did that thinking the OS should go on the SSD.  The 10GB free now represents 24GB minus the size of the OS stuff, so I should have chosen the other drive I presume.  There were advanced options where one could select a boot drive (if I understood correctly) and mess with other things, but when I had the SSD selected for the boot drive I was
<putko> getting an error message that I did not define something.  Sorry to be vague, next time I'll have to take photos of what I was seeing.  Thank you for thinking about it, plaindave!
<putko> prompted*
<odroid> hello
<odroid> is somebody here
<odroid> hey there
<plaindave> putko, RE: the error message, click on the drop-down menu and choose "/" (slash). That's where root should be installed. HTH
<putko> Thank you, plaindave.  What is HTH?  Also, I don't know how to try a fresh install now.  The first time, I was presented with the option to boot from USB.  Now when I turn on I don't get the option to boot from USB.
<plaindave> oh, Hope That Helps
<plaindave> so, have you gone into your BIOS (setup right before you see it booting up)? You need to change the boot sequence. If the USB drive has anything in it, it should show there. Move the thumb drive or whatever to the top.
<plaindave> and try F1, Esc, and F2 to enter setup. One of those should work.
<putko> OK, I'll give it a try!  thanks again!
<plaindave> sure
<julien1428> When will there be an update for the Raspberry Pi version?
<julien1428> help
<julien1428> version
<julien1428> is there anyone who can answer a question?
<emrah> selam
<emrah> yardım edebilecek biri varmı
<emrah> selam
<Astro7467> julien1428: Ubuntu MATE 16.04.2 was only recently released for the RPi.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-05
<jason_> salut
<potato> hello how is everyone?
<khyrthy> hello
<alkisg> Hello
<khyrthy> who are you ?
<khyrthy> sorry
<khyrthy> i'm confused
<diogenes_> khyrthy, afaik there was no philosophers who could ever answer to that question
<diogenes_> I mean "who am I"
<alkisg> I think the question now is, "where is he"? ==> he's left :)
<diogenes_> lol
<chelsea_> can anybody tell me how to get anbox to work!!
<alkisg> chelsea_: that's not related to #ubuntu-mate, you might want to ask in #ubuntu. Last time I tried it, it didn't work in 32bit installations and it needed 64bit.
<chelsea_> how do i ask there
<chelsea_> new to ubuntu
<alkisg> You type: /join #ubuntu
<alkisg> And you go to that channel instead of here
<TaZeR> wow we made #2 https://fossbytes.com/best-linux-distros-choosing-guide/
<alkisg> Haha, between linuxmint and kali linux.... that means the author is n00b h@x0r :D
<TaZeR> there different categories though
<TaZeR> still its nice to be mentioned in a list like that
<alkisg> 1. Best distro for beginners: Linux Mint ==> that by itselfs tells me "completely ignore that blog" :D
<alkisg> But sure, publicity is nice
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't see that as #2, more a list of 10 top distros that has been put in an article format.
<kendell> success! I'm now on ubuntu mate 18.04 with zero issues except some minor lag
<Pennth> Mint is great for people coming from Windows, horrid for people coming from Mac. When I weaned my wife off Apple she wanted Unity
<Pennth> "Linux distro for gaming: Steam OS"?? This has to have been scraped from another blog from five years ago
<mate|27700> hello
<lyu> 1
<lyu> hi
<mate|80166> Hi! Can you update the sha256sum of ubuntu-mate-16.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso given on https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/ (should start with 05f1a... instead of ec19b...)? Thank you!
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-06
<anthonyb> ?
<anthonyb> holi
<hondje> Hi, don't know if this is the right place but the SHA256SUM for the 16.04.4 ISO download is not correct. I have 05f1af0aa27b1c6edbfef9f8b075d1ff0580ec6194eb6c54a196400001b34b47.
<hondje> The sum on the download page (x86_64) is ec19ba1280e5a05b78a863f3844864a8b0a3b4336028bcfbf143ad4fda44f2c3.
<hondje> I also have 1eaec1c3376b94b7cc4ba8d0c41e447bd6dec6695cdc66621aba0eb22034d75a for 16.04.3 (once again, amd64).
<hondje> ...just in case it was the sum for the previous ISO that wasn't updated on the site. It appears to not be the case and I validated it a while back.
<hondje> Just downloaded on another machine with identical results (direct download). The file size is also 1.6Gb both times and not 1.73Gb. Apologies for spamming.
<usuario> tu madre comepollas
<m4t> wut
<Fifrellin> 'lut ;-)
<usuario> tu madre come pollas
<usuario> pornooo
<usuario> chuparme la pilola
<usuario> me llamo roberto
<usuario> estoy en 2 de eso
<usuario> en el colegio abrente
<kendell> I really like how good a job you guys have sone with accessibility in bionic beaver. It works just as good as it always has. However, the indicator applets aren't very accessible. To be specific, they are accessible, you can navigate them. They just don't speak the names of the menus, power, network, etc, only "menu". Should I file a bug against mate, or against the indicator applet package in ubuntu? I was hoping to g
<kendell> or applet stuff added into mate itself, but not sure if that's possible
<Lirodon> I noticed that with Compiz, some metacity themes break. Is this expected?
<drahnier> hallo
<kernal> yellow
<drahnier> bin neu hier
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-07
<desktop> hello?
<kernal> yo
<desktop> here is something wrong with my firefox
<desktop> 帮忙
<usuario> pene
<usuario_> hola
<usuario> ei brither
<usuario> brother
<usuario> jejeje
<usuario_> jjjjjjjj
<usuario_> beaches madafaka
<usuario> ya se quito el supuesto chicho rosalia
<usuario> a tu madre
<usuario_> jjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<usuario_> tu madre si qaument
<usuario> tu madre si que aumenta
<usuario> tu madre si que es energia
<usuario> tu madre si que se transforma
<usuario_> kkp2
<usuario> tu madre si que impacta contra mi pene
<usuario_> tu ,adre si q esta colgada
<usuario> tu madre si que choca contra la pared
<usuario_> google.com
<usuario> videosdemaduritas.com
<usuario_> tu madre si q es una piedra
<usuario_> hola
<usuario> hola
<usuario_> tu m,adre si q es movimiento
<usuario> estabamos viendo a tu madre en bragas
<usuario> hola
<diogenes_> hola
<usuario__> hola
<usuario> pene
<usuario__> boom
<usuario__> q tal
<usuario__> fbgxbnxdb
<usuario__> gz
<usuario__> cg
<usuario__> xfhg
<usuario__> fh
<usuario__> cg
<usuario> hola chavulesss soy mateoooo
<usuario> ppppepepepeppep
<usuario> rrrrrr
<usuario> a
<usuario> hola
<usuario> eyyyy
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> e
<usuario> hola
<usuario> q tal
<usuario> hheeeeeeeehyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<usuario> gg
<usuario> hola
<usuario> hola
<usuario_> hola
<usuario> hola
<usuario> gjngdsg
<usuario> fdh
<usuario> gnfdhd
<usuario> fh
<usuario> gh
<usuario__> hoooolaaaaaaaaaa
<usuario_> que narices
<usuario__> quien eres
<usuario_> soy david
<usuario_> el que psuo que narices fui yo david
<usuario> a tu derecha
<usuario__> roberto
<usuario> heyy rober
<usuario__> soy yo
<usuario_> tu madre
<usuario__> eyy gael
<usuario_> tu madre si que pagaba
<usuario> q gracioso
<usuario__> la tuya
<usuario> heyyyyyy
<usuario> yy
<usuario> y
<usuario> y
<usuario> y
<usuario> y
<usuario> holaaaa
<usuario> david
<usuario> eeeooo
<usuario> hola
<usuario_> ei
<usuario_> ya va
<usuario> si
<usuario_> fue drone el que nos silencui
<usuario> ya
<usuario_> gael no lo cerro
<usuario_> y no puede hablar
<usuario> debe d ser comoo un jefe el drone ese
<usuario_> o un hacker
<usuario_> o igual se puede silenciar a la gente,pero no sabemos hacerlo
<usuario> tambien
<mate|59730> hii
<usuario_> jejje
<usuario_> qioen eres
<mate|59730> have audio problem
<mate|59730> with my board
<usuario_> yes your mum is a beach
<mate|59730> gigabyte z270x aorus
<usuario_> madafaka
<usuario_> your mum is a gigabyte
<usuario> quin es ese
<usuario_> es un madafaka
<usuario> yeaaaa
<usuario> beachessss
<mate|59730> fuck zou
<usuario_> tu madre si que es una yeaaa,beaches
<usuario_> fuck tu madre
<mate|59730> tua madre e una troia
<mate|59730> coglione
<usuario_> y la tuya una putilla de barrio
<usuario_> y trabaja en el lliberty
<alkisg> !ops | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<usuario> david sera d otro cole
<usuario_> no creo
<mate|59730> reported to the admin that this is not a support but a forum of offenses
<usuario_> your odder is a offense
<usuario> hola
<usuario__> hola
<usuario> hola
<usuario> eres mateo
<usuario__> pn
<usuario__> si
<usuario> ok
<mate|59730> and because an offense because I asked that I have a problem with audio on the gigabyte card
<usuario_> i dont,t now madafaka
<usuario__> you are a bich
<usuario> hello
<usuario__> come penes
<mate|59730> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<usuario> calla
<usuario> hello
<usuario> soy rober
<DalekSec> usuario, usuario__: Would you mind playing elsewhere?
<usuario> jooo
<usuario> ko
<diogenes_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<DalekSec> Your behavior is not appripriate for this channel.
<usuario> koooo
<diogenes_> I wonder where are the ops?
<usuario> kokokokokokokokokokokokoko
<diogenes_> I'd ban forever
<DalekSec> (I'm not an op here, but in general we try to avoid that, specifically since IPs can be dynamic.)
<mate|64566> hii
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|64566> I installed ubuntu mate but I do not have audio
<mate|64566> Creative Sound Blaster certified ZxRi 120dB+ Audio
<mate|64566> can someone help me???
<mate|51536> hello
<naturally> running a kickstarter for made-with-ubuntu-mate game!  http://ks.dontbe.ca
<germain> bsr
<germain> il y aune personne
<mate|2927> Hello
<Nathan> YO
<swift110> hey all
<mate|2927> have you guys had a problem with the touchpad thing
<mate|2927> ?
<Nathan> nope
<Nathan> using an old dell laptop and its been fine
<swift110> Nathan, how old is the dell
<Nathan> 8 years maybe?
<swift110> kernal, oh wow that is good mature machine then
<kernal> yeah, she's a bit sluggish now
<kernal> only use it when I'm desperate
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-08
<acer> HOLA QUE TAL  SOY MEXICANO  Y TENGO UNA SERIE DE PREGUNTA SI ES POSIBLE QUE HALGIEN PODRIA AUXILIARME  PORFA
<itxktp> Hello everyone, I would like to install vmware horizon view client 4.7.0 on ubuntu raspberry pi3. After installed completed, it's not working. I cannot to launch the application. Did you used to implement vmware horizon 4.7 on ubuntu raspberry pi, please advice me about that configure
<tnss> hey
<tnss> Is anyone
<tnss> here
<kernal> yep
<JesterH> i have a raspberry pi 3 model b with a apt upgrade error of "Extracting templates from packages: 99%apt-extracttemplates: error while loading shared libraries: stat64: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" and error "dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/base-files_9.4ubuntu4.6_armhf.deb (--unpack): subprocess
<JesterH> dpkg-deb --control was killed by signal (Segmentation fault)"
<JesterH> any ideas?
<alkisg> run these as root: apt clean; apt update; apt full-upgrade
<alkisg> If the problem persists, ping...
<gerge> Hi, Network manager can't connect VPNs, I tried OpenVPN, PPTP, L2TP, IPsec...
<gerge> There are no errors with nmcli too, just VPN service closed unexpectedly.
<gerge> with 18.04 daily
<gerge> But connecting with openvpn works, problem is with the Network manager
<alkisg> gerge: try ubuntu+1 for 18.04
<alkisg> i.e. /join #ubuntu+1
<odin_> hi
<bcastudent> join#channel
<bcastudent> hi
<q3e545t67uir6o> Who knows what doing if in grub menu after start PC I see ???????? no text in grub menu? 17.10 Ru It happened after today's update
<diogenes_> q3e545t67uir6o, what is your language?
<q3e545t67uir6o> ru
<q3e545t67uir6o> Russian
<diogenes_> q3e545t67uir6o, тогда напиши мне в приват
<OptimaluS> Hello, I'd like to get help with a resolution issue. Will someone please help me?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OptimaluS> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my screen and I can't change the resolution. I'm connected to Hdmi on a TV screen. How can I change this resolution?
<diogenes_> xrandr
<diogenes_> what u see there
<OptimaluS> I see the image on my screen, but I can't change the resolution and it tells me that my screen is unknown.
<OptimaluS> I see the image on my screen, but I can't change the resolution and it tells me that my screen is unknown.
<OptimaluS> I'm using a translator to talk to you. I'm French.
<FullRagnarock> hello
<FullRagnarock> anyone here??
<FullRagnarock> hello??
<ne4rd> everyone's asleep
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-09
<daxm> hello everyone!  I *just* installed Mate on an RPI3.  It is VERY surprisingly quick!  Alas, I have encountered what I would consider a problem.  (I'm probably just doing it wrong though.)  When I use the updater tool I get an error that I don't have enough room in my /boot partition and then updater tool basically closes.
<daxm> The /boot partition is only configured to have 64MB of space it appears.  Any way to increase that on the fly or possibly during the installation (I don't mind re-installing at this point).
<raw_> gbfsdgsgfgfsdcbvvxxxxxxxxdffffgvxvbvv
<kernal> you're drunk raw_, go home
<raw_> opps Im new to this didn't realize I was typing ha
<Guest1807> what to do after you install ubuntu mate? :D
<evg1358> hey :D
<dirk_> guten Abend
<dirk_> ich benötige mal Hilfe
<diogenes_> !de | dirk_
<ubottu> dirk_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<onio> HI having problem with my laptop not booting up. I am not getting to the log in screen. I am running Ubuntu mate 16.04
<onio> I have clonezilla which I can use to get to a command line
<diogenes_> onio, more details? you trying to install? or how it happened after an update?
<onio> No I was not installing or updating anything.
<diogenes_> ok how long do you have the system for?
<onio> diogenes_s:  A few years, but I have not been using lately
<diogenes_> when last time you used it?
<onio> diogenes_: About 3 days ago
<diogenes_> and i booted fine?
<diogenes_> it*
 * diogenes_ is away
<onio> diogenes_: the battery has been playing up for sometimes, and intermintently can take some power on/power off to get it starting
<alkisg> onio: what's the last message that you see when it boots?
<onio> alkisg: Hi one second I am try to video as it scrolls through the screen very quick
<alkisg> What happens at the end? black screen?
<alkisg> reboot?
<onio> Nothings
<alkisg> You don't have a computer at the end?
<alkisg> Nothing?
<onio> just stays black with a cursor on the top left corner
<onio> blinking
<alkisg> Ah, black, this is information :)
<alkisg> And if you type alt+ctrl+f2 there, do you see a login prompt?
<onio> nothing happens I try already
<alkisg> OK, what if you reboot and select  "recovery" in grub?
<alkisg> Does that give you a menu with various recovery options?
<onio> I am not sure how to do that as I don't get to the grub screen
<alkisg> Hold down left shift while it boots to see grub
<onio> okay give it a try one second
<onio> alkisg: no grub screen, The speaker beeped a high pitch sound and the kernel boot message scrolled on the screen and returned to the black screen with cursor on top left
<alkisg> How much ram does your computer have?
<onio> 8GB
<alkisg> OK that's enough to test the installation in a vm...
<alkisg> but gotta go now, be back in 30'
<onio> last to kernel boot messages as follows:
<onio> Show Plymouth Boot Screen
<onio> QEMU KVM module loading scripts
<alkisg> if you want, boot from the mate live cd to test the hdinstallation with kvm
<onio> I have to go download that. I only have access to clonezilla for now
<alkisg> does it allow you to run kvm -m 1024 /dev/sda ?
<onio> alkisg: not sure. I have not tried it
<onio> there is a /usr/bin/kvm on the system but when I try to run "kvm -m 1024 /dev/sda" I get No such file or directory
<alkisg> Is your disk sda?
<onio> ys
<onio> yes
<alkisg> Anyway here's some info on how to get the grub menu https://askubuntu.com/questions/668049/grub-menu-at-boot-time-holding-shift-not-working
<onio> I can mount the sda1 partition where I have my linux system
<alkisg> You can also do the steps from the clonezilla cd if shift and esc don't work
<onio> with clonezilla I can get to the command prompt and then mount my linux partition  sda1
<onio> alkisg: it looks like the example in the link is assuming that one as a running system where they can change grub file and then do update-grub
<onio> I can probably change the grub file by booting with clonezilla and editing the file but I am not sure if that would help
<alkisg> onio: is clonezilla ubuntu-based?
<alkisg> Ah it's either debian or ubuntu, it's fine
<onio> it might be because I can issue command like "sudo su" to get root access
<alkisg> does this return anything ? egrep -i '^flags.*(svm|vmx)' /proc/cpuinfo
<onio> It does not get to the place where is loads /proc this is psuedo directory
<alkisg> I mean from the live cd
<alkisg> This will show if your pc supports kvm
<onio> I finished downloading the live cd but can't find cd to burn to
<alkisg> You can run that command on the clonezilla live cd as well
<onio> alkisg: I have been able to get ubuntu mate 16.04 on cd and used it to boot the system
<alkisg> onio: cool. I need to live in a few minutes, but I can help you with vnc if you like, it's a way to share your screen like with teamviewer. Do you want me to?
<alkisg> *leave
<onio> sure
<alkisg> ok run this, sudo -i; apt update; apt --yes install x11vnc; x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> Press enter instead of ;
<onio> would this be on the faulty machine?
<alkisg> Yes, while booted from a live cd
<onio> okay
<onio> sorry, I misread your post. so it ";" should be <CR> right
<alkisg> yes
<alkisg> i.e. 4 commands, 4 lines
<onio> I was typing everything as written
<onio> silly me
<onio> all done
<alkisg> I didn't receive the connection, do you see any errors?
<alkisg> x11vnc -connect srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<danny__> hello my friends
<onio> ***unrecognized options(s) ***
<onio> [1] connect
<onio> [2] srv1-dide.ioa.sch.gr
<alkisg> Hello
<alkisg> onio, you missed the -
<alkisg> It's -connect
<danny__> what is for supper
<onio> oh men super cool :)
<danny__> gotta go, bye.
<alkisg> onio: you rebooted while apt was installing
<alkisg> Either you were running apt, or unattended upgrades
<alkisg> I think it'll be ok after the updates...
<onio> ah
<alkisg> See how fast vnc is, compared to irc :D
<onio> please teach me how to learn this stuff man
<onio> how did the vnc connect to you?
<alkisg> I have a vnc server listening for incoming connections, to help schools
<alkisg> Google for "reverse connect vnc" to read the theory
<onio> Thanks man. I am fully amazed by this. I am new to all this
<onio> whao "you are the man"
<gerge> Hi, a weird bug with Tilda with 18.04. While it is listed in "Startup Applications", it does not start.
<gerge> I need to manually launch it every season.
<gerge> All other apps in Startup works as they should, only Tilda.
<alkisg> gerge: do you have ~/.config/autostart/tilda.desktop?
<onio> alkisg: Does this mean that people don't really need to use teamviewer for remote desktop connection
<gerge> yes
<alkisg> onio: my side needs an external ip + port forwarding; other than that yeah I don't need  teamviewer
<alkisg> gerge: can you pastebin it?
<gerge> https://hastebin.com/gepobujevi.ini
<gerge> Pastebin is banned in Turkey since it hosts some provate emails of government officials
<gerge> weird, yeah
<alkisg> Hehe... greetings from Greece
<gerge> Everything about Tilda is as it should be, there is no logs or anything.
<alkisg> What's the output of `gsettings list-recursively | grep tilda | nc termbin.com 9999`
<gerge> It just doesn't start, system ignores it completely.
<gerge> empty
<gerge> this is a clean install by the way
<gerge> did minimal install
 * alkisg is always removing tilda so can't check locally...
<alkisg> onio: it should boot now
<alkisg> Reboot, and then you can continue the update from there
<onio> okay thanks
<alkisg> np
<onio> alkisg: in a nutshell is it possible to summarise what you did should I get this problem in the future. So I don't have to disturb you guys about the same issue
<alkisg> onio: i booted your disk in a virtual machine, pressed esc to get to grub, got a root shell in the emergency console, and finished the dpkg --configure -a which was cut in half
<alkisg> It's still not finished, as some programs didn't like the recovery console, but it should boot now, and you should be able to continue it normally
<onio> I would save this log like my life depends on it :)
<onio> the booting of the machine in the virtual machine is that what you were using the kvm for?
<alkisg> yes
<onio> I was surprised that one can install stuff on the machine when booting with live cd. I thought you had to install the operating system before installing other stuff. Just to mention the pc has reboot and it looks like it is back to normal
<alkisg> Cool. Good night from me, and remember to finish the apt updating
<onio> okay would do. Thank you for your time.
<sk1mm1lk> me too
<yuqi> hi =)
<FortNhyver> buonasera, salve a Tutti ho un problemaall'avvio di mate (nel grub) ho il monitore che sfarfalla, poi tutto ok. da che Dipende
<FortNhyver> scusate scrivo male il global warming
<FortNhyver> :)
<vlt> FortNhyver: Salve! Di solito si parla in inglese qui.
<FortNhyver> ah pardon
<FortNhyver> goodevening, i have a problem: the monitor in grub flicker (to the start) then all ok, how to resolve this problem?
<FortNhyver> ok, goodbye
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-10
<zak> Ubuntu Mate 16.4 how to move the time icon to in between the volume and power icon.
<Guest98141> I accadently deleted it.
<Guest98141> And I want to put it back where it was
<Guest98141> no help?
<Guest98141> It is hard to find help for linux. I'm thinking about going back to Windows.
<todd_> what up
<derrin> hi I'm fairly new to linux, started with ubuntu unity 16.04 but it was buggy and someone told me it wasn't supported anymore plus I didn't like the unity desktop etc, anyway, now i have ubuntu mate 16.04.4 and i love it, problem is i have paid for expressvpn, which works on windows and iphone quite well, but even the expressvpn support staff couldn't help me get the 'ubuntu'expressvpn app set up as it seems i may have to do
<derrin> something different to get it working on ubuntu mate
<alkisg> derrin: it works on ubuntu unity but not on ubuntu-mate?
<derrin> Is there anyone here who may be able to help figure out what the problem is? i may be able copy and paste the bulk of the chat i had with the support staff, they said theres something different in the way ubuntu mate handles the software
<derrin> hi alksig, yes i'll try posting the chat here and maybe you can see what the issue is
<alkisg> Put it in paste.ubuntu.com
<alkisg> And paste the link here
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<derrin> Hi, ive gotten expressvpn working on my windows desktop and also my iphone (with the app from the app store), i am now trying to get the linux ap working but i can get it to work via the terminal, is there anyone there who can help me with linux? im using Ubuntu Mate 16.04.4
<derrin> ok i'll try it all again, thanks
<derrin> Me
<derrin> Appreciate. Please take your time and let me know how it goes.
<derrin> Blaze
<derrin> ok ive signed into expressvpn website, ive just clicked on the download link button, with ubuntu 64-bit selected as that is the closest linux distro name there (unless ubuntu mate needs a different terminal syntax command to install it?)
<alkisg> Now you got muted for flooding
<alkisg> Read what I wrote above for pastebin
<alkisg> The bot will unmute you in a few seconds
<derrin> Blaze
<derrin> no i cant find it anywhere sorry
<derrin> homefolder-downloads- but doesn't seem to be in there
<derrin> Me
<derrin> Please note that it's assuming that you are on the download folders. Then try this command: sudo dpkg -i '/tmp/mozilla_ubuntu-mate0/expressvpn_1.4.1_amd64.deb'
<derrin> Blaze
<alkisg> And now you're muted again
<alkisg> That means that we don't see what you wrote
<derrin> On your main directory please try this command: sudo dpkg -r expressvpn
<derrin> Blaze
<derrin> i never go to the point where im supposed to enter the confirmation code either, does that come later?
<derrin> Me
<derrin> The activation code should be after you have installed the VPN.
<derrin> Blaze
<derrin> Me
<derrin> Let check on that.
<derrin> Blaze
<derrin> ubuntu mate is less commonly used than ubuntu, but ubuntu mate is more highly scored by users than ubuntu according to reviews on distrowatch.com
<derrin> ubuntu mate, and linux mint mate are the two linux distros generally sugggest for new linux users to start with
<derrin> any idea when ubuntu mate might be tested for expressvpn?
<diogenes_> same thing happens if you drive without knowing the traffic rules
<Guest32723> Buenos Dias, como puedo establecer el cursor fijo, sin tener que intruducir nomodeset al principio. Gracias.
<Guest32723> Good day, as I can set the fixed cursor, without having to enter nomodeset at the beginning. Thank you.
<karl> Hola
<diogenes_> hola
<karl> ¿Aquí se puede preguntar sobre Ubuntu Mate?
<diogenes_> !es | karl
<ubottu> karl: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<karl> No hay nadie en ese canal
<Khan> hello everyone. I'm having a problem with Mate's GUI: The text in the buttons of alert boxes is nearly the same color than the background, and I can't read them. (The kind of windows that popup when using JS Alert() function in a browser. Where can I configure those??
<diogenes_> Khan, have you tried a different browser?
<Khan> umm, it happens in Opera... doesn't seem to happen in FireFox
<fred_> hi
<Khan89> how can I get an application to autostart on startup?
<alkisg> Khan89: run `mate-session-properties`
<alkisg> It'll show a dialog to manage startup applications
<Khan89> it did, thank you! now to find the one I need... is there a default folder for installed applications? :/
<alkisg> The desktop files are at /usr/share/applications
<alkisg> Those are "launchers"
<Khan89> found it, thanks again :) Going to reboot to see if I got it right
<mate|73973> sha256 doesn't checkout for torrent or iso for 16.04 64Bit
<mate|69273> anyone using mate as an audio studio?
<sadac> hola ?
<anomalo> hi!
<paulo> hi everyone
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-11
<lord_> hi
<Guest33214> Hola
<fernando_> hola
<fernando_> alguien habla español?
<yutayu> how is your rpi ?
<yutayu> with mate?
<yutayu> faster than raspbian?
<Guest63255> running 18o4 w/4.16 kernel.  Would like to hear other opinions on this kernel.
<alkisg> yutayu: rpi is always slooooow because its cpu was designed as a mobile phone cpu, years ago; it can't be a desktop pc
<alkisg> That said, I'm currently using one to silently VNC into my desktop PC
<yutayu> ! alkisg
<yutayu> okay , I use raspbian :)
<alkisg> yutayu: they have the same speed
<alkisg> Use whatever you prefer
<alkisg> I tried both and I'm using mate, because that's what I'm also using on my desktop pc
<yutayu> I see.
<yutayu> I wanted to use faster .
<alkisg> They're the same wrt speed
<yutayu> I see.
<yutayu> ah , can you use flashplugin on mate ? alkisg
<kendell> I really like mate. I do wish the indicator applets were a tad more accessible but the bugs are minor
<yutayu> I see kendell
<kendell> accessible=usable with a screen reader
<alkisg> yutayu: I don't think adobe released a flash version for armhf, did they?
<yutayu> raspbian has flashplugin alkisg
<alkisg> Then the same can be installed in mate too
<alkisg> It's a matter of adobe, not of linux distros
 * kendell isn't so sure about flash. I always remove it from all stock ubuntu installs because I ahve no use for it. Flash content is never accessible with a screen reader and I despise drm
 * kendell sees what I can dig up about armv. Afaik, flash is proprietary, so unless adobe can recompile it for armv it either won't work or ... maybe, through some sort of compatibility layor ...
<kendell> I really like all the work the ubuntu mate guys have put into ubuntu mate to make it accessible, not just to blind users but also people who need on screen keyboards, and magnifiers. Mate no longer needs to be explicitly told to have accessibility on, it's always on now that's OS software for ya
<kendell> ok, infomercial over, lol
<alkisg> kendell: what software are you installing upon mate for accessibility?
<alkisg> Some teachers are asking me for students, and I only know of orca which is preinstalled...
<kendell> it comes with everything you could need. Orca, which is a screen reader, onboard, which is an onscreen keyboard and ... oh what's that magnifier called? It would be great if that's al it did, but it also makes sure the login manager is accessible, which is a lot easier now than it used to be
<kendell> I sort of wish ubuntu mate came with deluge instead of tramismission, but they're both good bit torrent clients. I think deluge is a tad more accessible but that's just me. I can use either. It comes with media players, an office suite, a web browser, email client ... and all that on a portable flash drive. Six years later and I'm still amazed that linux can be carried around
<jeremies> Do you know some job to collaborate with ubuntu mate?
<alkisg> I don't think ubuntu mate has jobs; canonical has jobs
<alkisg> https://www.canonical.com/careers
<vitalkanev> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/251863047587627008/422344707226599424/IMG_20180307_131349.jpg when booting up the laptop. Screen isn't broken
<alkisg> What does that show, the top of a blank screen?
<alkisg> If so, that doesn't provide any information... when did that happen, what did you previously do that might have caused it, etc etc...
<vitalkanev> This was caused after I booted my laptop with grub-pc version 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.2
<alkisg> That grub version is normal for 17.10; do you mean that you have another version and you manually installed that one?
<alkisg> *had
<excalibr> Hi
<excalibr> what's the deal sha256sum of the iso on the download page not matching one shown on the page
<alkisg> excalibr: which iso filename are you trying, and what's your md5sum?
<agoodname> something weird has happened
<agoodname> i haven't done this myself
<agoodname> but i'm subscribed to some news outlets
<agoodname> that popup when i start my ubuntu
<agoodname> it happened after an update
<agoodname> how do i remove this?
<kendell> can anyone help me find where to fine an accessibility bug? I'm using the indicator applets for the mate panel, and while they do work with orca, they don't announce the name of the menus. In other words, orca says "menu" when switching indicator menus instead of "system menu" "battery menu" etc. Is the indicator thing ubuntu specific or can it work on other distros as well? That'll help me figure out where the bug sho
<diogenes_> agoodname, gotta a screenshot of the popup?
<agoodname> will take one when it comes up
<diogenes_> ok
<agoodname> doesn't matter if i right click or left click, it just takes me to the site
<agoodname> it's just a small box with a title and some short info
<diogenes_> meanwhile check the startup applicATIONS
<diogenes_> applications*
<agoodname> nothing there that's out of the ordinary
<mate|yoghi> salve a tutti,ho un problema :  macchina hp
<mate|yoghi> formattato tutto.istallato  Mate 17-10-15 da un paio di mesi, tutto molto bello fino a oggi
<mate|yoghi> fa i capricci ad accendersi e anche a spegnersi, e poi non mi istalla gli aggiornamenti....
<mate|yoghi> mi dice  SCARICAMENTO DELLE INFORMAZIONI DEL REPOSITORY NON RIUSCITO...( controllare la propria connessione a internet )
<mate|yoghi> fatto, ma quando vado x aggiornare il softw mi dice sempre quello..
<mate|yoghi> soluzioni ????
<mate|yoghi> che faccio disistallo e istallo la 16-4,  oppure mi butto su mint ???
<diogenes_> !it | mate|yoghi
<ubottu> mate|yoghi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mate|96726> Hello
<davide> FIREFOX don't work.go crash,help me
<davide_> firefox go on crash,help me.Thanks
<diogenes_> davide_, raspberry PI?
<davide_> yes raspberry p3
<alkisg> davide_, it's a known issue, use firefox esr or downgrade to the firefox provided by xenial, not xenial-updates
<alkisg> I don't know why they haven't fixed it for months now
<pi_> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-03
<prestocaso> does anyone here have any experience with Mate optimus
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-08
<zippo^> Good evening all, I have a question about Google Drive. Does Google Drive an application for Ubuntu MATE too? I cannot find :/
<chandoo> hi
<chandoo> i am installing ubuntu mate on mac mini 2011 , i am struggling with how to install VGA drivers for AM 6630M
<chandoo> fglrx not found
<chandoo> can you pls help
